# "Pausing" a cigar?



## gnbrotz (Feb 5, 2013)

My commute is long enough to enjoy a cigar, but occasionally I need to make a stop about halfway through, for about 20 minutes or so. I don't want to wait until after the stop to _start_ my smoke, so what's the best way to handle this interruption, which I understand is not ideal? Should I simply let it go out on its own? Should I use my cutter and extinguish it by completely clipping off the burning end? What's the best way to not ruin the taste, other than skipping the cigar altogether?

Likewise, is there anything I should be keeping in mind when relighting?


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

I think if it were me I would do two things....one purge the cigar and two leave some ash on the end and once you purge it set it down. Make sure you don't set your car on fire lol. You should have 5 min before it goes out and the other 10-15 min your gone you should be fine. The purge will also help to not allow any stale smoke to soak into the tobacco. I typically don't like to let a cigar sit for much more then that. Everybody gets busy and they go out from time to time so you should be fine. Another thing to consider is not smoking one of your more premium ones on your drive, that way if something does get a little stale tasting you didn't waste a good cigar. All cigars act differently to being put down, I have already put certain ones down, got distracted and ten minutes later it was still lit. Others I have seen go out after a min or two of sitting it really depends.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I do that more often than I'd like. Like @jeepman_su said though, with a purge 20 minutes should kill it, might not even really bother it.


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

I concur with Jeff; let it go out naturally. I don't have experience with the pre-purge, because if mine goes out it was because of an unplanned distraction. I do purge on the re-light after tapping off as much ash as I can (even lightly scraping on the edge of the ashtray). You may even want to clip the foot a bit? (I don't, but perhaps it might be worthwhile?) After lighting, I sometimes give it another quick purge if the off flavor is too much.

.... As I think more on this though; would it be a bad idea to clip the cherry off??
Maybe THAT is the way to go. I dunno; give both a try and see what is better. Just be sure to post back and let us know.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

I have found it depends on the stick. I've done on a few here at the station when we catch a call. Some relight just fine and don't skip a beat while others taste like crap.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll be interested to hear everyone's answers. I don't normally smoke unless I think I have the time, but things happen and it will be good to know how to handle it.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

In addition to what others have said, when you relight your cigar, don't suck the fire into the stick. Being that it only sat for 15 minutes or so, clipping the cherry/ash may not really be necessary. If you can get a nice toast on it, the flavor shouldn't be effected too much. 

Definitely agree with not riding with one of your premiums.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Purge works for me, burns all the tar build up. If I don't purge it has a bitter taste when I relight.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

On the rare occasion I don't finish a smoke, I use a snuff tube.


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder what the cut off point is. I have done this with a lot of success after half an hour or so, but on certain nights where I may have had a drink or two over my natural limit, I have tried after a couple of hours and had no such success. Could have been the extra couple of drinks I suppose or, as stated above, it could vary by stick.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

If my stop takes more than 10 minutes then I'll try the purge but if its not successful then I get rid of the cigar.
If I know that my time is short I only start a small cigar to start or on that's inexpensive but good till at least the half way point.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

nfusion770 said:


> I wonder what the cut off point is... it could vary by stick.


yup yup yup. also varies with the humidity. If it's too dry or wet out, stinko, but in my experience if it's 50-60%(ish) i can get away with an hour or so and a quick purge.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Ideally, two shorter cigars, no?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Let it go out.. Knock off ash.. And relight.. I wouldn't touch it if it were out for more than a couple hours!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

KcJason1 said:


> Let it go out.. Knock off ash.. And relight.. I wouldn't touch it if it were out for more than a couple hours!


Personally I like to scrap the ash off with a match before relighting... Easier to light and sometimes I clear it...


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've had to stop a few times in the first third of the cigar. Let cigar go out naturally. I clipped the foot just above the ash, re-lit less then 30 minutes after first light, no problems. Can't say how it would work if it had burned further down or if it had sat a longer time.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Call me a purist, but I say nay. Unless you plan to relight immediately, a cigar that has died should be laid to rest.

I suggest that instead of relighting a dead cigar after 20 minutes, why not smoke two shorter ones. A petite corona? or bring some Minutos/Small Cigars instead?


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

I've never had much luck doing this, even if the cigar is only out for a minute or two. It never seems to taste right when you get it going again.


----------



## Coasty (Mar 1, 2012)

How about making this dilemma just a little simpler. :banghead: 
On those days you are going to make a stop, cut the cigar 1/2 before you pull out.
1. Smoke the first half before you make the stop.
2. Smoke the second half after you complete the stop.
I'll be damned, two fresh cigars.:thumb:


----------



## PrimoPipez.com (Apr 22, 2013)

Double the joy, half the cost.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I purge it and then cut the ash off if I am going to be a while.................

I will just leave the ash on if im only going to be about 10 min or so.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Several of you have mentioned "Purging" the cigar. I am not familiar with this term. Would someone please expalin what it is?


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

bluesman.54 said:


> Several of you have mentioned "Purging" the cigar. I am not familiar with this term. Would someone please expalin what it is?


Reversing the draw (exhaling through the cigar instead of inhaling).


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Gordo1473 said:


> I have found it depends on the stick. I've done on a few here at the station when we catch a call. Some relight just fine and don't skip a beat while others taste like crap.


 You brought back memories. For a couple of decades, I only smoked tubo cigars. Back when I was on the job, you could smoke(before political correctness) I am talking about the mid sixties though when I retired in the early nineties. 
I would only smoke handmades in tubos, because everytime a call would come on the radio, I would immediately put the cigar back in its tube, cap it, and drop it on the floor. Same things in the service. Always tubos, so the cigars wouldnt break when I was carrying, and tuck away, when had to put out. LOL

After I retired from both jobs, I started to go to cigar shops, and they thought me crazy buying only tubos, but I finally changed. 
By the way, sometimes they tasted like crap, when re lit, but I was younger and a bit of a savage, living on the edge. A bad cigar would not hurt me, especially because I never smoked cigarettes.

J


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

I like Coasty's idea... I have never had one taste good after a relight. Although, I never thought to purge one either. I will try that next time!


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Im assuming this isn't a good thing to do but I have knocked off the ash, used my cutter and cut it off then went back at it later and was fine. They were cheap smokes though.


----------

